# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] βελονα για την κεφαλη AKG P15MD

## sv1alx@hotmail.com

Βρηκα μια ξεχασμενη κεφαλη πικπαπ AKG P15MD στο παταρι αγορασμενη πανακριβα τοτε που ο βασιλικος κηπος ηταν ακομη γλαστρα. H βελονα δεν υπαρχει πια . Εψαξα αλλα δεν βρηκα στο νετ περα απο μια παρεμφερη σε αμερικανικο site που τιμαται 100 δολ. Εδω σε γνωστο καταστημα του ειδους χρειαστηκε να την βγαλω απο την τσεπη και να τους την δειξω για να πεισθουν οτι η AKG εβγαζε και κεφαλες! Υπαρχει καποιος να μου δωσει τα φωτα του αν αξιζει ο κοπος και το χρημα να ασχοληθω κιαλλο ? Ευχαριστω!image-e245f43b3da688586424a7a46072e5ec8af754d50466d2893824704132ad7e6f-V.jpgimage-0cffc2f6b0d7481f4d95ebef73366cfe2f8505c344a5d63dbb226825ccee4ce2-V.jpg

----------


## east electronics

Την αλλαζεις με μια ortofon και ξεμπερδευεις  δεν υπαρχει λογος  να βρεις την ιδια (κεφαλη και βελονα κομπλε ) Η ιδια η κεφαλη απο την κατασκευη της και μονο δειχνει οτι ειναι ortofon προφανως κατασκευασμενη μπορει και αποκλειστικα για την AKG 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## sv1alx@hotmail.com

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ θα το κοιταξω! Πολυ διαφωτιστικο!

----------


## east electronics

Ξεχασα να σου γραχω οτι η απαντηση μου ειναι μαλλον βιαστικη  δειχνει οτι οι κεφαλες τελικα ειναι δικες τους η του εχουν δωσει φασον καπου εξω  αλλα η αρχικη μου εκτιμηση οτι ειναι μοντελο παραγωγης  απο την ορτοφον μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι λαθος

<Το καλο ειναι οτι αμα δεν βρισκεις βελονα βαζεις μια καινουργια κεφαλη κομπλε απο ενα σοβαρο εργοστασιο και καθαριζεις δεν υπαρχει καποια δυσκολια σε  αυτο Μια  Audio Technica AT 95  δεν κανει παραπανω απο 60 ευρω  και παιζει παρα  πολυ ωραια .

----------


## sv1alx@hotmail.com

> Ξεχασα να σου γραχω οτι η απαντηση μου ειναι μαλλον βιαστικη  δειχνει οτι οι κεφαλες τελικα ειναι δικες τους η του εχουν δωσει φασον καπου εξω  αλλα η αρχικη μου εκτιμηση οτι ειναι μοντελο παραγωγης  απο την ορτοφον μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι λαθος
> 
> <Το καλο ειναι οτι αμα δεν βρισκεις βελονα βαζεις μια καινουργια κεφαλη κομπλε απο ενα σοβαρο εργοστασιο και καθαριζεις δεν υπαρχει καποια δυσκολια σε  αυτο Μια  Audio Technica AT 95  δεν κανει παραπανω απο 60 ευρω  και παιζει παρα  πολυ ωραια .


Πραγματι γιατι απο μια προχειρη ματια που προλαβα  δεν υπαρχει καποιο stylus της ortofon να ταιριαζει. Οπως και να εχει σ ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκες

----------

